# custom fighting knife



## andrewtakach (Jul 21, 2012)

hello all, i am new to the forum, and just wanted to show a little bit of what i do, feel free to check out my site and find out more about me.


----------



## user999 (Dec 15, 2012)

I can not believe the design of those blades, they are out of this world, fantastic!


----------

